# Freetown Army veteran (SF) arrested following 5-hour standoff



## Boondocksaint375 (Aug 27, 2007)

What's wrong with having all those weapons lol 


Freetown Army veteran arrested following 5-hour standoff
By Curt Brown
Standard-Times staff writer
August 27, 2007 6:00 AM
FREETOWN — Police seized an arsenal of weapons and arrested a 36-year-old Army Special Forces veteran early Sunday for allegedly assaulting his wife, following a five-hour standoff.
With the assistance of the suspect's father, Police Chief Carlton Abbott said Michael Oliveira of 2 Central Ave., described as a 19-year veteran of the Special Forces, surrendered peacefully to police about 9:30 a.m.
Chief Abbott said Mr. Oliveira, who is now a member of the Army National Guard, was ordered held without bail Sunday at the Bristol County House of Correction.
Mr. Oliveira is scheduled to be arraigned today in Fall River Trial Court on charges of aggravated assault and battery, unlawful possession of high capacity weapons, unlawful possession of ammunition and possession of marijuana.
*Police confiscated an assault rifle, military-grade sniper rifle, shotgun with a pistol grip, two handguns, ammunition for a .50-caliber military weapon and three doubled-edge knives, along with an undisclosed amount of marijuana.*
Chief Abbott said the emphasis was on the safety of everyone involved from the moment heavily armed state police troopers and state police negotiators arrived at Mr. Oliveira's home in the Assonet Bay Shores of town about 4:30 a.m.
He said police were aware Mr. Oliveira was heavily armed and they decided to try to convince him to surrender peacefully.
"There is a danger to the officers if they knocked down the door," he said.
"You want to establish communication, and you want him to come out to where your resources are," he said.
"They were very patient and it worked out," he said. "If they made a forced entry, there was a real potential for someone to be hurt."
In addition to the 12 state police STOP team and negotiators, five town officers, four Fall River officers, a state police helicopter, three police canines, an ambulance and the Freetown Fire Department were utilized.
He said the incident started when Mr. Oliveira's wife called police from a neighbor's home about 3:30 a.m. to report her husband choked her and she passed out.
The woman, who is not identified by police, never returned to her house. She suffered cuts and bruises on her face, legs, arms and neck, and was released after being treated at Charlton Memorial Hospital, according to police.
When police arrived on the scene, they found the Central Avenue home locked and cars in the yard, but no answer at the door, Chief Abbott said.
"We banged on the door, made announcements. There was no answer."
Police established a perimeter around the house when all efforts to initiate contact with Mr. Oliveira failed. Officers threw a phone through a window at 4:30 a.m., but Mr. Oliveira did not respond, Chief Abbott said.
Mr. Oliveira called police from a cellphone at 8:15 a.m. and told police that he was not in the house. However, police checked the call and found it had originated from inside the house.
Mr. Oliveira's parents arrived about 9 a.m., and communication was established between police, Mr. Oliveira and his father; 30 minutes later Mr. Oliveira's father convinced him to surrender.
A state police canine unit arrived at 11 a.m. and searched the house for weapons.
Chief Abbott said Mr. Oliveira's wife told police there was "a recent history of abuse."
He said there is no record of any police responses to Mr. Oliveira's residence.
Contact Curt Brown at cbrown@s-t.com
http://www.southcoasttoday.com/apps/pbcs.dll/article?AID=/20070827/NEWS/708270337


----------



## pardus (Aug 27, 2007)

Welcome to Massachusetts


----------



## Paddlefoot (Aug 27, 2007)

Any word on if he's the real deal as far as having served in SF?

It would be such a shock to discover the newspaper got it wrong.


----------



## pardus (Aug 27, 2007)

If he was I'd love to know what the wife was like to drive him around the bend! lol


----------



## EATIII (Aug 27, 2007)

pardus762 said:


> If he was I'd love to know what the wife was like to drive him around the bend! lol



I bet ya someone was Driving Her around the bend


----------

